# Hat Trick Bombed Today !!!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Before i even get into this, i just want to SINCERELY THANK the 3 NutJobs that handed my ass to me today !! I know we all joke around on here alot, and bust balls, but i am absolutely overwhelmed with what i received today !!! So here they are in no particular order !!!!!





Mike AKA MaxGas, has been single handedly sniping out the ZK one at a time !!! Dude, these are truly all deelicious smokes, the 601 is one of my absolute favorites ! Thanks you so much brutha !!!! But.....watch yer azz !!!!! 



Jenady, You Crazy Bastage !!!! These smokes right here are worth more than my enitre current stash. All of these are a first for me, and i absolutely can not wait to enjoy each one. Gonna show my noobiness here, what is the unbanded with diff shade wrapper ? Jim, Thank You So Much !!!!!!!



The last one is from Shuckins !! Need I Say More ?!?!?!?! Even Zilla was nice enouth to throw in a 8X10 glossy of himself, Thanks Buddy !!! Ron, Thank You as Well, so fn Much !!!!!



Here is a pic of the whole shi-bang !!! What a way to start a beautiful day here in Mass. Hopefully the Bruins can get it done tonight, and head to the cup !!!! I dont care if i am repeating, but.....Thank You guys so much !!!! I have a feeling ZK needs to re-group after today !!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

You got bombed big time! And made out like a bandit! Nice, and way to go to crazy three.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ZK annihilation seems to be the theme of the week. I had no idea that the big 3 planned the same attack. I'll consider my bomb the one that took down the walls and sent everyone scrambling and then the heavy artillery arrived to totally wipe you out. 

Enjoy all those sticks!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! That is amazing...makes me fear for tomorrow since I got hit by just Smelvis today...gulp. The unbanded is the Tatuaje Face brother!!!! Looks like these guys are pretty serious about taking back their top spot on Puff!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn. I really don't think I need to say more. Anyhow, the 2 tone cigar is called "The Face" by Tatuaje.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

:jaw:WOOOOOOOW:jaw:


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats is a crazy bomb!!! Enjoy Bro!!!

JH


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, and the matches that Zilla is holding...I sent those to Ron!! Whooo hooo!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I cant stop staring at them !!!!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Wow you got your ass handed to you! Good job guys!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> I cant stop staring at them !!!!


I would be staring at that Padron 80th and that Behike...WOW! I have a feeling that we are going to lose this battle...but it isn't about the battle, it is about the WAR! And the WAR will be won by the ZILLA KILLAS!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

****...I can't stop staring at them and they aren't mine! LMAO


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy Crap! You're gonna have to buy a whole new humidor for that hit my fellow ZK brother!

Mike (that scope with ZK inside is gettin a little scary) nice hit

Jim - you laid down the leather on that one

Ron - holy schmolly (cause I've run out ofther adjectives so I'm resorting to making them up now)


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

What word is on the matches?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Mike (that scope with ZK inside is gettin a little scary) nice hit


Just like picking off cans sitting on a fence. Who's next???


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> What word is on the matches?


Undun...the name of my local B&M


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I would pass out and not wake up if I got hit like that!!!!!! Wow simply amazing


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Undun...the name of my local B&M


Cool


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Those three rended as much destruction as a brigade. Truely a super-collection of sticks. 

Enjoy them Keith!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Did i mention, i cant stop staring at them.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That is just ridiculous!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I would be staring at that Padron 80th and that Behike...WOW! I have a feeling that we are going to lose this battle...but it isn't about the battle, it is about the WAR! And the WAR will be won by the ZILLA KILLAS!!!!


that's the way it is in war...battles come and go..but we are in it for the war!!

Dam fine bombs...dam fine bombs indeed.....:beerchug:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Umm sorry this bomb will be hard to beat....OMG!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn Keith! Buddy you got obliterated!! I don't blame you for wanting to keep looking at them!! They are way more valuable than my entire collectio!! Damn these guys!! We have to meet int he HQ soon!!

Enjoy those bro!!

WTG guys hitting a deserving target!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

djangos said:


> Damn Keith! Buddy you got obliterated!! I don't blame you for wanting to keep looking at them!! They are way more valuable than my entire collectio!! Damn these guys!! We have to meet int he HQ soon!!
> 
> Enjoy those bro!!
> 
> WTG guys hitting a deserving target!!


Ummm, Sandz...one of the packages from Smelvis landed in Toledo today...LMAO


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

very nice hit guys. the destruction has been epic this week and i dont see it ending any time soon


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Ummm, Sandz...one of the packages from Smelvis landed in Toledo today...LMAO


Sandz....he was a great BOTL...We will miss you...:beerchug:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Holy Cow...smoke yourself out of that bomb! Great hit!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeeze, I wouldn't even know where to start. Great job, so Zilla's ship seems to be sinking fast. :whoo:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Insanity Brother...... Pure Insanity!!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Poor Sandz...he was a nice guy.

You guys are all finished, I feel sorry for your mailboxes.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Swany said:


> Jeeze, I wouldn't even know where to start. Great job, so Zilla's ship seems to be sinking fast. :whoo:


oh...don't worry ....we aren't going anywhere. Our boxes are re enforced and ready...It'll take more then that to actually take one of us out of the game....arty:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow... Jenady never fails to impress with his annihilation.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> Wow... Jenady never fails to impress with his annihilation.


He has def. been hitting my Zilla Killa brothers hard...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Checking back in and you all already writing my obituary??!! But I did miss the package for sure as I am stilla t work and so will have to pick it up tomorrow!! Damn Dave!



Rock31 said:


> Poor Sandz...he was a nice guy.
> 
> You guys are all finished, I feel sorry for your mailboxes.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> He has def. been hitting my Zilla Killa brothers hard...


Hey Benny! Fairly sure that one of the 11 that was sent went to Ill as well...LOL


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

this is sytematic annihilation! could call it genocide it hits appropriate numbers!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Hey Benny! Fairly sure that one of the 11 that was sent went to Ill as well...LOL


.....sh!t...am I the only ZK in Illinois???:scared:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> .....sh!t...am I the only ZK in Illinois???:scared:


I do believe so my friend...take caution when you get home!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I do believe so my friend...take caution when you get home!


I tried to warn you guys that I was just the beginning.......but I just couldn't get through those thick skulls :frusty::frusty: :der:Enjoy the carnage!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

angryeaglesfan said:


> I tried to warn you guys that I was just the beginning.......but I just couldn't get through those thick skulls :frusty::frusty: :der:Enjoy the carnage!!!


Hey Barry - don't think you're off the hook my friend....:tsk:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Barry - don't think you're off the hook my friend....:tsk:


This is why I keep my MOUTH shut against the big 3.....

ZKs a sissies compare to the Cigar Triumvirate...
:whoo:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I do believe so my friend...take caution when you get home!


I'll have to tip toe around............:scared:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> This is why I keep my MOUTH shut against the big 3.....
> 
> ZKs a sissies compare to the Cigar Triumvirate...
> :whoo:


Let me get this right Craig.........you calling me a sissy??:bx:fencing::kicknuts::fu


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> This is why I keep my MOUTH shut against the big 3.....
> 
> ZKs a sissies compare to the Cigar Triumvirate...
> :whoo:


This AFTER you were hit by Ron?? Lol! It's a good thing we dished you out some pain!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Let me get this right Craig.........you calling me a sissy??:bx:fencing::kicknuts::fu


When don't I ?????? LMAO


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> This AFTER you were hit by Ron?? Lol! It's a good thing we dished you out some pain!!


Don't forget, Shawn helped me out as well LOL.

I guess Dave made sure I knew my place before I started, ZK was too late LOL

The only one from the Cigar Triumvirate not to hit me is SMELVIS... gulp eep:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Holly crap thats one hell of a bombing. Very nice. Great job guys.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Don't forget, Shawn helped me out as well LOL.
> 
> I guess Dave made sure I knew my place before I started, ZK was too late LOL
> 
> The only one from the Cigar Triumvirate not to hit me is SMELVIS... gulp eep:


Sorry I'm still shell shocked and mixing people up... LOL

Shawn from ZK helped me out, sorry thought you were part of the Triumvirate.

Shukins hit me almost right after I joined, probably to try and shut me up LOL, sorry.

I'm still eep: and keeping :tape: from smelvis and Jenady, trying not to rock the :fish2: of the Triumvirate.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Holy cow........ I feel the destruction over here........ Great hit guys....


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

This is absolute CHAOS!!

Destruction everywhere!

All out WAR!!!!!!!

Order must be obtained!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Barry - don't think you're off the hook my friend....:tsk:


Tell me that when you're done rebuilding from today :whoo::scared:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

out of words


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup, just got home from work, had to open the humi, and stare at them some more !!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Yup, just got home from work, had to open the humi, and stare at them some more !!!


I don't blame you... Those are some amazing cigars you got today! I guess you deserve them... hahaha!!:clap2:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> I don't blame you... Those are some amazing cigars you got today! I guess you deserve them... hahaha!!:clap2:


HAHA !! Thanks dude. I Promise to Protect and Serve Them !!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> HAHA !! Thanks dude. I Promise to Protect and Serve Them !!!!


you can serve them to me HAHAHAHAHA Enjoy them sticks Keith


----------

